# Question



## TheSin (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyone know when 1776 effects store may be opened back up? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 17, 2021)

Change the subject header to better reflect your question and you might get a speedier response from someone who knows the answer. A generic title might be missed or dismissed by that "someone who knows"...


----------



## peccary (Jul 17, 2021)

They've been down for a while now. I emailed them in November 2020 to get some build docs and they responded in a couple of days. So if you've got a burning question or are looking for something specific you may just want to drop them a line.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 17, 2021)

peccary said:


> They've been down for a while now. I emailed them in November 2020 to get some build docs and they responded in a couple of days. So if you've got a burning question or are looking for something specific you may just want to drop them a line.


I also emailed him sometime last year and he opened up the store a few times but for us orders only


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 18, 2021)

I got a couple boards from them I'm probably not going to build, the Cardinal tremolo v2 and the Multiplex Jr delay. Happy to pass them along if you're interested.


----------



## TheSin (Jul 18, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> I got a couple boards from them I'm probably not going to build, the Cardinal tremolo v2 and the Multiplex Jr delay. Happy to pass them along if you're interested.


I may take you up on that. I just need to see how hard it’ll be to source the parts. Thanks.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 18, 2021)

Cool, just let me know! I may be able to help with the parts too, as I sourced them too when I got the boards. Shoot me a DM and we'll figure it out.


----------



## TheSin (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks all. I sent him an email a week ago and never got a response, which is why I reached out here. Fortunately, I have no immediate need. Just searching around for a harmonic tremolo for a friend and the Cardinal looks like a good option…as long as I can still get the parts at a decent price.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 18, 2021)

Cherry Pie Tap Tempo Tremolo PCB - delyk PCBs
					

Be sure to get all the additional parts while you're here.  They're not exactly the easiest to obtain.




					www.delykpcb.com
				




Delyk's Cherry Pie is an authorised copy of DRolo's Twin Peaks Harmonic Tremolo, 
plus it's got tap tempo. Very nice.


----------

